# Miley Cyrus' Bruder Trace wird Vater



## beachkini (24 Aug. 2011)

​ 

Eigentlich versteht sich Miley Cyrus (18) mit ihrer Familie recht gut. Immer wieder tauchen Bilder von ihr und ihren Lieben auf, nur eine Person bleibt meistens außen vor: *Trace Cyrus (22)* – Mileys großer Bruder. Dieser soll schon häufig gegen seine berühmte Schwester gestänkert haben, viele Stimmen behaupten sogar, er sei neidisch auf ihren Megaerfolg. Jetzt hat Trace allerdings Grund zur Freude, denn der Musiker wird doch tatsächlich Vater!

Wer die *Mutter des noch Ungeborenen* ist? Keine Geringere als *Brenda Song (23)*, Darstellerin der Disney-Serie „Hotel Zack und Cody“. Richtig gelesen, die beiden sollen laut Celebuzz wahrhaftig schon einige Monate eine Beziehung führen. Eine Quelle ließ bereits verlauten: „Sie sind total glücklich.“

(promiflash)


----------

